# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Thông số chung của tổng đài IP Panasonic KX-NS1000

## sieuthitongdai123

Nói tới nhiều tổng đài được dùng thông dụng hiện nay không thể không nhắc tới Tổng đài IP Panasonic KX-NS1000. Với khả năng giả lập trên phiên truyền thông khi sử dụng trong thời gian thực, khả năng kết hợp giữa phần cứng và phần mềm trong modun cũng như là khả năng điều chỉnh một cách thức vô cùng linh hoạt đáp ứng một số yêu cầu khắt khe của người dùng.

Tổng đài IP Panasonic KX-NS1000  có cấu hình cơ bản như sau: 

Hệ thống hoạt động dựa trên 2 đường bưu điện chính và 2 máy nhánh analog.  Cùng với đó là khả năng đối với 2 kênh DISA và đặc biệt là tính năng có thể hỗ trợ gọi voicemail đầy tiện ích.

dien thoai ip grandstream

Tổng đài IP Panasonic KX-NS1000  có thể kết hợp với máy chủ fax, gửi cũng như là nhận fax bất cứ lúc nào. Thêm vào đó, thiệt bị còn có khả năng chuyển fax qua email. 

Không chỉ có vậy, bạn còn có thể mở rộng cấu hình tổng đài với giao tiếp đường vafp và máy đầu cuối lẻ. Với giao tiếp đường vào có sự tích hợp sẵn sàng 2 đường bưu điện analog, có đầu số IP Siptrunk có thể truyền tới một vài tổng đài từ nơi cung cấp thêm, và 30 kênh thoại lúc nào cũng sẵn sàng hoạt động.

Khi lắp đặt tổng đài thì bạn đã có sẵn 640 license SIP IP phone, còn trong trường hợp bạn có nhu cầu nâng cấp lên thêm thì bạn chỉ cần mua thêm license, việc này sẽ giúp bạn mở rộng lên đến 255 máy nhánh IP SIP không dây Panasonic. Thật hữu ích!

Tổng đài IP Panasonic KX-NS1000 và một số tính năng hết sức mạnh mẽ

tong dai dien thoai noi bo

Sau đây là chia sẻ về nhiều thông tin nên thiết về tổng đài IP Panasonic KX-NS1000, đọc 3 thông tin này có thể giúp đỡ bạn lựa chọn cho mình tổng đài điện thoại thích hợp. Khi bạn có nhu cầu dùng tổng đài IP Panasonic KX-NS1000 cũng như là một vài tổng đài điện thoại khác, hoàn chỉnh bạn nên có sự tư vấn từ một vài người có chuyên môn và kinh nghiệm. tại vì mỗi loại tổng đài có một hay là vài lợi ích riêng biệt, tùy thuộc và nhu cầu sử dụng của bạn mà chọn loại phù hợp với nhu cầu. Dưới đây là một vài tính năng vượt trội của tổng đài IP Panasonic KX-NS1000, bạn có thể tham khảo, tôi tin chắc rằng rất lớn người sẽ muốn sở hữu nó đấy.

Có thể tích hợp với IP với một vài chức năng của trung kế IP, trung kế SIP, diện thoại IP, Softphone và đa số thuê bao SIP đều được kết nối và hỗ trợ.

Trang bị đầy đủ và chức năng giải pháp: Hiệu chỉnh hệ thống nội bộ đơn giản hơn, sử dụng được với đa dạng các dòng card TDA, thuận tiện trong việc cài đặt, dễ dàng bảo hành, mọi chức năng của TDA đều có hỗ trợ đầy đủ, khả năng nâng cấp lên TDE bằng cách thức thay bảng mạch chính IP CMPR

Tin nhắn thoại có sẵn: chức năng hộp thoại 2 kênh được cài mặc định. Toàn bộ lời chào, âm thanh gọi tới hoặc là lời nhắn cuộc gọi nhỡ đều được ghi âm lại.

 Máy nhánh có tính năng hoạt động với bất kì vị trí và thời điểm nào.

----------

